# Gain mods to Tweed Man Overdrive



## fenderbender (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi! Forum noob here. This is my new favorite, but I was curious to know if there are mods to cut down on the gain. I currently run with the gain on zero, and wish I could turn that pesky control just a tad more counter-clockwise. TIA.


----------



## jubal81 (Mar 14, 2020)

Yank off C3. The switch position that engages it now would be what you're looking for.


----------



## fenderbender (Mar 15, 2020)

I'll report back after I yank off. Thanks!


----------

